# Midwest Standard Poodle Breeders



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi all,
I am fairly new to the forum. I am looking at breeders to hopefully get a spoo puppy from in a few years. The more I read here, the more I am able to figure out what makes a good breeder and what doesn't. I want to know if anyone has any insight into:
Belchak Standard Poodles in WI Website
and/or Poodle Sense in MN. Website
From what I can tell, these are both really good breeders. I just want to know what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

I just wanted to add I have a few other breeders on my list, but already found reviews of them on PF. They include:
Crystal Creek Standard Poodles in IN
Spirit Standard Poodles in MN

And a few on the East Coast
Piccolo's Poodles in MD
Posh Poodles in FL

I just wanted to know your thoughts on the 2 listed in the first post.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, 

Belchak Poodles: 
They are health testing their poodles. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?x=1&sort=-6&quicksearch=belchak
They are doing diversity testing.
They show their poodles. 

Based on the info in their "About Us", they're naming well known people in the poodle world, two for sure that I know are also PF members. This might seem like slim info to base a future relationship on, but it's also the information they have on their website, the testing they do, the activities they do with their dogs, and the gimmicky marketing things that they don't that would put them on my list.

I would definitely follow up with this breeder if I were looking. 

-------------

Poodle Sense:
They are health testing their poodles. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=poodle sense
They are doing diversity and additional testing.
I don't see any mention of showing. Conformation for breeding to standard is what I'd look for but they definitely work and train their dogs. To my unskilled eye, their dogs look great.

Their "About Us" is explanatory re their breeding focus. 
Their website has useful information and no gimmicky marketing, they health test and more, and they engage in activities with their dogs.

If I were looking for a breeder that focuses on the skills they do, I'd definitely follow up with them also. Their dogs should also be good pets.


----------



## Murphy3 (Jul 4, 2020)

I have a puppy from Crystal Creek’s last litter. (She’s 5 months old now). Bonnie does health testing, diversity testing, and shows her poodles. If you have any questions about my experience feel free to ask or reach out!


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank you both for your insight. I just wanted to be sure I was headed in the right direction with my breeder hunt.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I really enjoyed some of the grooming content on the Poodle Sense website. Thanks for sharing! And good luck with your search.


----------

